# Problemfindung



## Derbe86 (5. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei diesem System gilt es das Problem zu finden.
Problem:
1. Des öfteren Hänger--> System macht nix mehr, Bild schwarz.
2. Hatte auch schon einfach Neustarts bei bloßer Berührung des Gehäuses. Deswegen war ich auch schon beim Spezi, der meinte, dass das Frontpanel im USB-Bereich das Gehäuse berührt hat und somit Kurzschlüße verursacht hat. Das hat er dann so behoben, dass er das Panel ein wenig angehoben und fixiert hat.

Das 1. ist mein großes Problem. Hat die Festplatte nen Schuß wegbekommen bei den spontanen Restart (auch bei Volllast) oder liegt es eher an der alten GraKa? Oder hat das MB n Problem? 
Der Rechner wurde vor kurzem zusammengebaut, würde also wieder hingehen, wenn ich von euch Informationen bekommen hab um meine Garantie einzulösen. Neu eingebaut wurden NT, MB+Prozessor und Gehäuse.

Die Temps waren nach 5h WC3 und CS1.6 [ich weiß sind nich die hochwertigen Spiele, aber mit der GraKa )

Helft mir bitte


----------



## Derbe86 (16. April 2011)

Scheint niemand ne Lösung zu haben ---> ergo kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Softy (16. April 2011)

Hi,

hatte den Thread iwie übersehen^^.

sind alle Treiber und BIOS auf dem neuesten Stand?

Poste mal bitte Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU,Memory,SPD) und HDTune Screenshots (Benchmark und Health State)

Und poste alle Komponenten des Systems.

Wird der RAM im BIOS richtig erkannt (Latenzen, Spannung).

Hast Du schon mal einen BIOS-Reset gemacht?

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## ASD_588 (17. April 2011)

Funktionirt die grKA NOCH richtig?


----------



## Derbe86 (17. April 2011)

Screenshots anbei.

Ob die Graka noch funktioniert. Ich denke schon. Der Lüfter ist deutlich hörbar und wie ich´s anders herausfinde kA  Aber sonst würde Speccy ja nix erkennen oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst mir mal n paar Sachen erklären, was ich dir da so geschickt hab? CPU-Z zeigt mir, wie die CPU läuft und wie sie getaktet ist, oder? HDTune? Was kannst du daraus erkennen?

Hab noch kein BIOS-Reset gemacht, aber hatte schon gelesen, dass man einfach die Batterie rausnimmt, wenn man den Rechner vom NT nimmt und dann mehrmals auf On/Off-Drückt. Reicht das so? Der Rechner hat noch Garantie auf MB, CPU und RAM und deswegen hatte ich daran noch nicht gedacht. Oder macht n Reset nicht zwangsweise n Garantieverlust?


----------



## Softy (17. April 2011)

Stelle im BIOS die Command Rate mal von [1T] auf [2T]. Die Chipsatztreiber würde ich -sofern noch nicht geschehen- aktualisieren.


----------



## Derbe86 (17. April 2011)

Mit Chipsätzen hab ich mich noch nicht befasst. Wie find ich raus, welcher Chipsatz und ob es schon der aktuellste Treiber ist? Was macht die Command Rate?
Hab grad gelesen, dass man ca. 800MB Datenflussverlust hat bei T2, stimmt das?


----------



## Softy (17. April 2011)

Hier der Link zum Chipsatztreiber (SouthBridge Treiber) für windows 7 64bit. Da gibts auch den aktuellsten AHCI-Treiber (falls die Platten im AHCI-Modus laufen. Das kannst Du im BIOS nachschauen unter "Storage Information" oder so ähnlich).
ATI Radeon

Die Command Rate beeinflusst den Datendurchsatz des RAM. Der ist mit 1T höher, kann aber zu Instabilitäten führen. Die Einstellung findest Du i.d.R. dort wo die Latenzen des RAM eingestellt werden (ganz unten).


----------



## Derbe86 (17. April 2011)

Hab den Treiber installiert. Aber im BIOS stehen die RAM bereits auf 2T -.- warum zeigt CPU-Z dann 1T?


----------



## Softy (17. April 2011)

Öhh, keine Ahnung  Hast Du im BIOS mal geschaut in welchem Modus die Festplatte läuft? Wenn AHCI, aktualisiere auch mal den zuständigen Treiber und poste nochmal einen HDTune Screenshot. Achte dabei darauf, dass keine anderen Anwendungen nebenher laufen.


----------



## Derbe86 (17. April 2011)

Den AHCI hab ich auch schon installiert danke. Hier der Ss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich im BIOS sonst einfach mal auf 1T umstellen und dann nochmal n CPU-Z Ss machen?


----------



## Softy (17. April 2011)

Der Screenshot sieht schon viel besser aus. Der eine Ausreißer war wahrscheinlich ein anderweitiger Zugriff auf die Platte. Ich würde erst mal beobachten, ob nochmal Freezes kommen.

Wenn im BIOS schon 2T eingestellt ist, würde ich es so lassen. Testhalber kannst Du ja mal umstellen, aber stabiler wird es mit 1T höchstwahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Derbe86 (17. April 2011)

Alles klar. Ich danke dir erstmal  und meld mich, falls erneute Freezes kommen.


----------



## Softy (17. April 2011)

Jo, gerne. Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

So da bin ich wiedermal...Hab mir die 6970 geleistet und man siehe da, Crysis2 auch  Läuft auch ganz gut, außer dass ich es 2x gestartet hab und das Ganze erstmal wieder gefreezed ist. Gerade hab ich es bis hinter´s Intro geschafft und bin beim Visor-->zoome auf´s "Schlachtfeld" und FREEZE-.- ich glaub mein Rechner will mich verarschen. Evtl. HDD? An der GraKa kann´s ja nich mehr liegen 

Edit: Das Spiel läuft über die HDD und nicht mit CD.

Hier noch 2 Bilder kurz nach dem Restart und dann nach dem 1. Run HDTune


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

Hier die Bilder. Ging im Edit nich.


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

Irgendwas geht hier schief. Sry für die Multiposts.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2011)

Mach mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (SMART Werte). HDTune scheint dies nicht auslesen zu können. 

Was für eine Grafikartetreiberversion ist installiert? Lief es denn vor dem Einbau der HD6970 -seit dem 17.04.- ohne Freezes?

Die Command Rate steht inzwischen bzw. noch auf 2T? Wie ist aktuell die RAM Spannung eingestellt?


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (SMART Werte). HDTune scheint dies nicht auslesen zu können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






simpel1970 schrieb:


> Was für eine Grafikartetreiberversion ist installiert?


GraKaTreiber 3.0.816.0



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lief es denn vor dem Einbau der HD6970 -seit dem 17.04.- ohne Freezes?


leider nein, das ist ja mein Problem



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Die Command Rate steht inzwischen bzw. noch auf 2T? Wie ist aktuell die RAM Spannung eingestellt?



Command Rate ist auf 2T, RAM Spannung kann ich dir nichi sagen, ich weiß nicht genau, welche du meinst und wo ich die herbekomm.
Außer du meinst das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Memphys (26. April 2011)

Der Anhang funzt nich <.<

Versuch mal je ein RAM-Modul zu entfernen, hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem, da wars der RAM.


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

Poste mal einen kompletten Screenshot von Crystal DI, wo man alle Angaben sieht. Fenster groß ziehen, bis alles zu lesen ist.
MfG

EDIT: Stimmt, der Anhang funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

So hier nochmal beide Bilder und Groß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es nicht irgendein Tool, ohne dass ich meine RAMs entfernen muss? Das witzige ist, ich hab auf die 8GB noch Garantie und die Angestellten des Ladens (PC-Fachladen) meinen, dass damit alles in Ordnung ist. Aber irgendwie kann hier einfach nicht alles in Ordnung sein, sonst würde er ja nicht einfach abstürzen, oder?


----------



## Memphys (26. April 2011)

Nö, das kann kein Programm. einfach einen riegel rausnehmen und den andern drin lassen. Danach den der drin war raus und den der vorher draussen war rein. Jeweils ein wenig zocken oder what auch ever und du hast Gewissheit.


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

Zu testen kannst Du auch Prime95 nehmen, da sieht man ganz schnell Fehler.

Mach mal bitte noch einen Sshot vom Reiter Memory bei GPU-Z.


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte noch einen Sshot vom Reiter Memory bei GPU-Z.


Du meinst bestimmt CPU-Z oder? Denke nich, dass es an der GPU liegt. Oder trotzdem mal machen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

Ja, sorry, mein Fehler. Sehen eigentlich entspannt aus die Einstellungen. Mit welcher Spannung laufen die momentan, oder sind die auf "Auto"?
Gibt es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen. Ein Freeze mit Scharzem Bild klingt in Richtung Anzeigetreiber.


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

Ein Freeze mit Freezebildschirm, also das, was grad aktuell auf dem Display war.
Hier mal die Prime95 Shots



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr mir zu den Bildern was schreibt, dann erklärt mal bitte, woran ihr das erkennt und was damit gemeint ist. Hab Prime95 noch nicht benutzt und würd gern wissen, wie diese txt zustandekommen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

Da solltest Du mal Memtest86+ (den Installer nehmen, der mit "NEW!") laufen lassen. Der installiert sich auf einen Stick, dann von diesem booten, der Test startet automatisch, und eine Weile laufen lassen.
Was hast Du für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Da solltest Du mal Memtest86+ (den Installer nehmen, der mit "NEW!") laufen lassen.


Pass completed, no errors. Dann liegt´s wohl doch nicht an den RAMs? Aber ich hab auch gehört, dass es trotzdem an den RAMs liegen kann und man müsste das durch Austauschen mal ausprobieren.?



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Was hast Du für ein Netzteil?


Corsair GS600, warum?


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

Hatte grad n Bluescreen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach dann Systemreparatur(empfohlen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach Detailsanzeige:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woran kann´s liegen?  Ich weiß, dass das immer die besten Fragen sind. Aber wenn ihr noch n Screenshot haben wollt, dann schreibt es, aber ich brauch unbedingt Hilfe. Das NERVT


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

Hast Du nach dem Einbau der neuen Teile ein frisches Betriebssystem installiert?


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

Also ich hatte mein System Platt machen lassen und hab einige Daten vorher gesichert. Dann haben die mir meine alte HDD, n neues NT(welches ich schon ausgetauscht hab zu dem genannten Corsair GS600), neues MB und neue RAMs. GraKa hab ich mir selber geholt, nachdem ich mich belesen hatte und der Laden mächtig profit an Leuten macht, die nicht selber Hand anlegen wollen. Die haben mir Win7 64-Bit raufgemacht und alle Treiber und alles fertig gemacht. Hatte aber schon am Anfang einige Probleme(auch Freezes) aber die konnten nix finden. Er hat gemeint, dass einige Treiber mit 64-bit Probleme haben und hat noch ein paar neue probiert und dann hab ich den Rechner wieder mitgenommen. Tja, dann hab ich mir GraKa und NT gekauft und jetzt sind immernoch Freezes, und das nicht zu knapp. Kann Crysis2 nicht über ner halbenh spielen -.-
Möglich, dass das MB n zu alten Treiber hat?
Demnächst kommt noch eine neue HDD und dann werd ich mal schaun, vllt liegt´s an der. Wenn nicht, bin ich weiterhin für Ratschläge zu haben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

Wieviele Speicherriegel sind das, 2 oder 4? Die Quadro-Karte sagt mir garnichts. Aber der neueste Treiber für die wäre DER hier. Die Gigabyte-Seite kann ich grad nicht erreicht. Die aktuellsten Realtech-Treiber sind die HIER.


----------



## Derbe86 (26. April 2011)

Sind 2 Speicherriegel. Hab doch jetzt die HD6970 drin. und Realtek hab ich schon.
Edit: Dein Realtek-Link is übrigens für 32 bit


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Probiere folgende RAM Einstellungen aus:

RAM Frequenz: 533mhz (1066mhz)
RAM Timings: 8-8-8-24-32 @ 2T
RAM Spannung: 1,5 - 1,65V (in 0,05V Schritten erhöhen und testen).

AMD Chipsatztreiber gibt es hier: ATI Radeon (Southbridge Treiber), falls du die noch nicht in der aktuellsten Version installiert hast.


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

oO das überfordert mich grad n bissl 
meine RAMs sind doch 9-9-9-27 soweit ich weiß. Wenn ich das umstell, hab ich dann ncoh Garantie? Und was heißt testen? Ob das System hochfährt?


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

Jetzt ist mir der Rechner sogar im Browser gefreezed-.-
Hatte davor mal ne Runde Furmark laufen und hab ein erschreckendes Bild :O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum hab ich da nur 15FPS? Die Temps sind ok, aber 15FPS für ne 6970? Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Wenn du das umstellst verlierst du deine Garantie nicht. 
Dein RAM sind auf CL9 bei 1333mhz ausgelegt. Senkst du die Frequenz auf 1066mhz, kann dein RAM auch mit CL7 Latenzen betrieben werden (siehe CPU-Z - Reiter SPD "JEDEC #2").

Und mit testen meine ich, ob die Probleme mit den Latenzen bleiben.

Bezüglich Furmark...was für eine Score ist rausgekommen? -> Vergleich: FurMark - OpenGL benchmark and VGA Stress Test - Scores | oZone3D.Net
Beachte aber die Einstellungen bei den Vergleichen! Hier ein Ergebnis einer 6970 mit Übertaktung (950 CoreClock) und 2xMSAA Einstellung: FurMark - OpenGL benchmark and VGA Stress Test - Scores | oZone3D.Net (26FPS).


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

Die Taktung stell ich im BIOS um? Wenn ich das dann umgestellt hab, lass ich einfach mal n Spiel laufen? Aber das sollte ja nicht die Regel sein, dass ich meine Taktung runter schraube um dann ein stabiles System zu haben,. da ich beim Kauf von RAMs ja auch ein wenig die "Leistung" bezahle oO Sollte ich evtl einfach mal neue RAMs kaufen und wenn das Prob immernoch besteht, dann weiterschauen?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Es geht erst mal nur darum, ob evtl. Kompatibilitätsprobleme vorliegen (RAM - Mobo - Grafikkarte).


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

Alles klar, meld mich dann später nochmal. Aber dauert wohl n bissl. Hab heut n bissl länger Uni, aber meld mich, sobal das ganze umgestellt ist. Soll ich dann nochmal den Memtest durchlaufen lassen oder einfach Crysis2 launchen?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Erst mal direkt Crysis launchen.

Wie lange hast du Memtest86+ laufen lassen?


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

Der läuft knapp über ne Stunde, also einmal durch und dann ESC. warum?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Das Programm sollte man locker 3-4 Std. laufen lassen, um sicher zu gehen. Am besten die Prüfung mal die Nacht durch rennen lassen.


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

Hab hier mal was interessantes. GIGABYTE - Suche
Das Mainboard GA-MA770T-UD3 hab ich. Und anscheinend haben die ein Prob mit den RAMs. Hab´s mir noch nich ganz zu gemüte geführt, aber du kannst ja auch nochmal schaun und wir fusionieren dann später nochmal


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

Das wären meine RAM

Typ    DDR3
Größe    4096 Mbyte
Hersteller    Mushkin
Max Bandbreite    PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
P/N    991770
SPD Ext.    EPP

Aber anscheinend Unterstützt das MB die RAMs gar nicht. Oder gibt es für Mushkin n anderen Herstellernamen?

EDIT:
Endlich, Die Lösung des Problems kommt immer näher  Ich liebe euch...naja soweit man eine virtuelle Liebe eben aufbauen kann 

Was mich vllt auch noch interessieren würde
Zitat Speccy:

*8.0GB Dual-Kanal DDR3 @ 669MHz (9-9-9-24)*

Warum laufen die nur auf 669MHz? Was ham die mir da für´n Scheiß angedreht? Sind zwar DDR3 aber die Taktung is doch für´n Ar*** oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Wenn du die 669mhz meinst, die in CPU-Z (Reiter Memory) angezeigt werden...dies ist der I/O Takt, was einen effektiven Speichertakt von 1333mhz entspricht. Wäre dann also alles richtig.

Nur weil die Mushkin nicht auf der Liste stehen, heist das noch nicht unbedingt, dass diese nicht vom Board unterstützt werden, bzw. diese nicht auf dem Board laufen.


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

Aber warum sollte Gigabyte eine Kompatibilitätsliste ausgeben, und dann nicht alle drauf schreiben?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2011)

Es ist eine statische Liste, die nicht vortgeschrieben wird. Es können somit gar nicht alle RAM erfasst werden (vor allem nicht die RAM, die erst nach Erstellung der Liste herauskamen).


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

So, gute Nachricht! Hab die Latency auf 8-8-8-24-32 gestellt und Crysis2 lief jetzt 1h am Stück ohne zu Freezen. Schonmal länger als 5Min Ich danke dir Simpel1970.
Aber was ist jetzt das Prob? Waren die RAMs der CPU zu langsam? Oder was hat das jetzt für eine Aussage, dass ich jetzt ne Latency von 8-8-8-24-32 hab?


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. April 2011)

@Derbe86
Sorry, war kurz offline. NETZTEIL-DEFEKT!!!  Sehe aber, Du bist in guten Händen.. Bin Wieder dabei: Sieht doch erstmal ganz vielversprechend aus. Abwarten und Daumen drücken...
MfG


----------



## Derbe86 (27. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> NETZTEIL-DEFEKT!!!  Sehe aber, Du bist in guten Händen.


 Siehst du, da will man anderen helfen und denkt an nix böses und schon hat man selber was an der Backe 
Jop beide Daumen gedrückt


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. April 2011)

Ja, war richtig klassisch. Kurz mal zwischendrin ´ne Runde Portal zuende spielen, da ja der Nachfolger raus ist und mittendrin: ZACK! Rechner aus. Gut, daß ich heute gleich ein neues bekommen habe. Mal schauen wie es läuft, bei Dir und mir...


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Lass es jetzt erst mal eine Weile mit den Einstellungen laufen, ob es damit stabil bleibt (wenn ja, hätten wir die Kompatibilitätsprobleme aufgedeckt).

@mae1cum77: Ich hoffe dem Rest der Hardware ist nichts passiert ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. April 2011)

@simpel1970
Nope, sieht glücklicherweise alles gut aus...


----------



## Derbe86 (28. April 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lass es jetzt erst mal eine Weile mit den Einstellungen laufen, ob es damit stabil bleibt (wenn ja, hätten wir die Kompatibilitätsprobleme aufgedeckt).


 Und was mach ich dann? Soll ich mir neue geben lassen mit 8-8-8-24-32 latency? Oder kann ich die jetztigen die ganze Zeit bei 8-8-8-24-32 laufen lassen? Wie gesagt, ich hab noch Garantie drauf.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. April 2011)

Laß erst mal laufen, wenn es paßt, würde ich´s mir merken und lassen. Und erstmal abwarten und testen....


----------



## Derbe86 (28. April 2011)

@simpel: Du hättest mich auch auf den Thread verweisen können  hab ihn grad gefunden und habe auch bemerkt, dass es die selbe herangehensweise war. Aber ich find´s gut, dass sich viele Leute hier die Zeit nehmen und helfen. Da spart man sich definitiv den Gang zum Fachhändler. Und mit so nem Ding auf n Arm durch die Stadt zu düsen (weil kein Auto) is schon hart. Hab´s letztens mit Fahrad probiert. Als ich beim Laden war, is mir der Arm fast abgefallen


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Es gibt viele vergleichbare Threads, auf die ich verweisen könnte. Letztlich können aber ganz verschiedene Ursachen für die ähnlich scheinenden Probleme bestehen. Da das Problem oft nur schwer auszumachen, bzw. zu "deuten" ist, versuche ich zumindest jedem Problem genauer nachzugehen. Mit nur einem Verweis auf einem Thread ist oftmals nicht genug geholfen.

Das mit dem CL8 Timings ist -sofern es denn jetzt wirklich läuft- ein Phänomen, dass beim Phenom II X4 und den "alten" 7er Chipsatz Boards nicht ganz unbekannt ist, nämlich Probleme mit CL9 Latenzen. Hier gibt es sogar einen Thread dazu: [AMD Phenom II] Speicherkompatibilitätsliste und Ratgeber - ForumBase
Es tritt zwar nicht sehr häufig auf und auch die eigentliche Ursache ist unbekannt, aber es ist ein mögliches Kompatibilitätsproblem, dass vermutlich auch bei dir die Probleme verursacht.

Wenn es denn letztlich so ist, kannst du die RAM dauerhaft mit dem CL8 Timings laufen lassen, oder den RAM umtauschen (deine Entscheidung). Beim Neukauf halt einen CL8 oder CL7 Speicher wählen (am besten mit 1,5V Spannung).

Die Frage ist jetzt erst mal, läuft das System nun mit den CL8 Latenzen stabil!
(Mache bitte noch mal ein CPU-Z Screenshot vom Reiter Memory).


----------



## Derbe86 (28. April 2011)

Hab über Nacht nen Mem86-Test gemacht und kann dir nachher auch CPU-Z Screens posten.
Ich werd gleich mal bei dem Laden vorbeischauen und denen das mal erzählen und mal schaun, ob die mir anbieten die RAMs auszutauschen oder sie zurückzunehmen. Wenn nicht, dann muss ich mich an die wenden, wenn das ding wieder instabil wird. Meinst du, ich kann jetzt auch wieder 1T ausprobieren? Oder lieber auf 2T weiter laufen lassen?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Mal abgesehen, dass du keinen Unterschied zwischen 2T und 1T merken wirst, sollte bei 1066mhz RAM Frequenz auch 1T drin sein.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Laden kulant ist und die RAM zurück nimmt (ein Defekt liegt ja offensichtlich nicht vor und Kompatibilitätsprobleme wären kein Reklamationsgrund).

Memtest hat über Nacht keine Fehler gefunden?


----------



## Derbe86 (28. April 2011)

War grad im Laden und die meinten, wenn ich nochmal Probs hab, dann soll ich mich melden, dann nehmen sie die zurück.


simpel1970 schrieb:


> Memtest hat über Nacht keine Fehler gefunden?


 Anscheinend nicht. Es stand im unteren Bereich lediglich mit ESC beenden. Oder erscheint dann eine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Ein fehlerfreier Durchlauf sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Wert 0 bei Errors). Bild unten nach dem ersten Pass: Pass Complete - No Errors.

Ein Durchlauf mit Fehlern kann (bei Default Settings) so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Rote Linien sind die Fehler).

Wenn du in der Configuration "Error Summary" ausgewählt hast, können Fehler (in etwa) auch so dargestellt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derbe86 (28. April 2011)

Dann hatte ich keine Errors. Vielen Dank nochmal.

Gruß Derbe


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Gern geschehen. Ich drücke jetzt erst mal die Daumen, dass alles stabil bleibt!


----------



## Derbe86 (28. April 2011)

Hab jetzt auf 1T umgestellt und läuft immernoch stabil. Demnächst mach ich mich mal an GraKaOC, mal schaun, was da so auf mich wartet


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Bei "stabil" wäre ich mir erst sicher, wenn die Kiste ein paar Tage ohne Probleme läuft (insbes. auch beim zocken).


----------



## Derbe86 (28. April 2011)

Werd mal versuchen, das Ding hier hoch und runter zu schaukeln  Melde mich hier erst wieder, falls er wieder freezed.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2011)

Alles klar...bis dann


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. April 2011)

Na das sieht hier doch gut aus. Daumen sind gedrückt.


----------

